# CASE Pocket knife worth 200 bucks?



## jays emporium (May 16, 2011)

[align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/align] [/align] [/align] [/align]       Item Title: [/b]Old Vintage Case Pocket Knife Bone Handle 2 Blade

 I've been cleaning up at my aunt's house again, getting ready for the estate sale.  In the drawer of an old sewing machine I found a Case pocket knife.  Don't know much about them so I put it on ebay last Tuesday night.  Within 15 minutes I had 3 offers to "buy-it-now" for prices from $85 - $200.  I thought about ending the auction but my wife said, if he thinks it's worth $200 somebody will think it's worth more.  Well, the bidding is over $200 now with a day and a half left to go.  What a surprise.
 Jay


----------



## mr.fred (May 16, 2011)

Going  by the  Case Stamp!---i would put that  knife around  1920----1940 i think?---they only used a Stamp for so many years!-------the knife should Top our at about  $325.00  -----maybe  higher[]-------your right  about  Not  cleaning it------they like them as is[].    Good  luck with it.


----------



## LC (May 16, 2011)

I wonder if mine would bring that amount on eBay


----------



## mr.fred (May 18, 2011)

Wow!----glad you made out on it!------they  command  a high  price[].


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 18, 2011)

$535! WOW!


----------



## jays emporium (May 18, 2011)

Just goes to show why I keep using ebay.  If I'd just priced that knife for the estate sale I would have sold it for 20 bucks.
 Jay


----------



## bostaurus (May 18, 2011)

Wow is right.  I am with you..I would have priced it low or given it to youngster for it first knife.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

I'm guessing the same as Case construction equipment? Those might be the buyers but I have no idea. Am I close?


----------



## jays emporium (May 18, 2011)

There were 27 bids and 11 different bidders on the knife and others who contacted me but did not bid.  There must be some serious pocket knife collectors out there.  
 In bottle terms, this was like finding an old bottle in the barn and not knowing what it was and it turned out to be a iron pontil embossed colored blob top soda, not an unembossed catsup bottle.


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2011)

STU-FRIG-GINN-PENDOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIdigger (May 26, 2011)

Cows-No the Case knife company isnt with the Case tractor factory co. Their knive usually do command high premiums (along with others-Marbles Gladstone MI,KA-Bars, and others). Their Damascus blades and mammoth ivory handles are awesome pieces of work. Love their work and many other knife makers.
 Mr Fred is correct, Case uses a system and changes it yearly and by decade. Just open up the blades and youll see a code there (hopefully not worn off). Compare to the code and presto you have the yr of mfg. Just like Zippo lighters.


----------

